

Experiments in the Revival of Organisms (1940) [video] - SageChara
http://www.archive.org/details/Experime1940

======
flaviojuvenal
More about this video here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Experiments_in_the_Revival_of_O...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Experiments_in_the_Revival_of_Organisms)

And for state of the art research on these matters:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Suspended_animation>

------
intenex
I really hope this is real.

The main problem I see is with the brain cells dying after 10 minutes...can't
really explain that one

------
nivertech
I think this video was made for Metallica clip:

<http://youtu.be/S28LDft7cO4>

------
4ad
I don't know what to think, research seems legit, the doctor's work is widely
recognized and widely used, but a lot of people think the video is fake.

~~~
SageChara
Looks pretty real to me...they didn't have cgi back in the 40's. However, if
they could do that then why wouldn't they still be doing it now with better
technology?

All a bit morbid for me.

~~~
Swizec
Isn't similar technology used to great extent during difficult surgeries?
Where the patient is basically dead and all the life functions such as
breathing and blood circulation are performed by machines.

~~~
agumonkey
I'd think so, those were first steps. Scenes wer disturbing yet 'reassuring',
as in buying time.

